

Ask HN: How do you test your Android Apps? - yarone

Yesterday I downloaded Amazon.com's Android App (for their new App store) onto my Samsung Fascinate (their "Galaxy S" series device for Verizon).<p>Amazon was featuring Angry Birds RIO for free, which I attempted to download and install.  Didn't work.  Got some strange error message in a popup window.  It looked like the text of the error message was being truncated (like it was flowing off the screen or the popup window wasn't large enough to accommodate the text or similar).<p>This got me wondering - are there any helpful automated tools out there that enable an Android App Developer to test his app across multiple popular devices / multiple OS versions / multiple permutations of each device?  Maybe something like Browsershots.org, but for mobile devices?  Ideally <i>not</i> an emulator, but screenshots from an actual device.<p>If Amazon can't get it right, is there hope for any of us?<p>P.S. I'm new to Android App Development
======
yarone
BTW, you can see how Browsershots shows me screenshots of this exact HN page,
accross many different browsers, here:
[http://browsershots.org/http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=...](http://browsershots.org/http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2386177)

